# [SOLVED] Any way to re-install Vista without disk?



## soproud15 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have Vista Home Premium 32bit and would like to re-install it from a totally clean slate. Is there any way to do this without the Vista installation disk?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Any way to re-install Vista without disk?*

did it come with your computer? if so exactly what computer do you have?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Any way to re-install Vista without disk?*

As sobeit implies if this is some brand computer then there's probably a recovery partition on the drive. Press some key to access it at startup and it'll restore your computer to the factory default installation. Another solution is to order the recovery CD/DVD on the computer manufacturer's website and boot the computer on it. Make sure you've backed up all your personnal stuff on another drive before you proceed with the recovery.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Any way to re-install Vista without disk?*

Try the F10 key during boot-up.


----------



## soproud15 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Any way to re-install Vista without disk?*

I have a dell inspiron 1420 laptop that came with windows home premium installed and I do not have the windows disk.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Any way to re-install Vista without disk?*

As stated above, usually when the laptop ships without disk, there is a recovery partition. You also have the ability to make recovery disks. If you do decide to make recovery disks, I strongly urge you to verify the disks before setting them aside. I have seen the disks not copy over files, usually the install file. Something like install.vcm or such. If you are in a state where you are now unable to to boot Vista, and that is the reason you are asking the question, this is the work around I used: I used a similar OEM disk (in my case, it was business edition), enter correct key for the laptop (not the business edition key) and was able to install Home Premium. I don't know if this works for every OEM (this one was HP), but it did for me. Then, during activation, I had to change the product key. If you right click my computer, choose properties, look towards the bottom of the page, you will see something like "change product key" or something similar. Use that. Hope this helps.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Any way to re-install Vista without disk?*

Dell will ship you the recovery disks for free if you use this form : 
https://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dellcare/en/backupcd_form


----------



## soproud15 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Any way to re-install Vista without disk?*

I'm not actually having any big problem but, and I looked and my Dell does apparently have a reinstall portion. Thanks for all the help!


----------

